# Should I let air purifier on 24/7?



## Geraldspeaks

I just checked the Go-Clair website. All the models of this air purifier which you are using have a single filter with no ionizer or extra pre filters . So I guess there is no problem of ozone . 

I also own an air purifier with an ionizer. I hadn't given much thought before buying it but the ozone from the ionizers worsened my respiratory problem and I haven't been using it ever since . The ones which you are using look pretty good . I don't think there is anything which would cause you undue worry .


----------



## Oso954

I would unplug the thing. All it is doing is at best, providing marginally cleaner air. It is not providing substantially cleaner air for an apartment.

It might make a difference in light contamination for a small bedroom, if you keep the door closed.

If you need to cope contamination in the entire apartment and/or heavier contamination, you need a much larger unit.


----------



## Geraldspeaks

Oso954 said:


> I would unplug the thing. All it is doing is at best, providing marginally cleaner air. It is not providing substantially cleaner air for an apartment.
> 
> It might make a difference in light contamination for a small bedroom, if you keep the door closed.
> 
> If you need to cope contamination in the entire apartment and/or heavier contamination, you need a much larger unit.


"The bigger the better " - This is the most common misconception people tend to have regarding air purifiers . Air purifiers are designed keeping in mind the air contamination in a room . The Air Changes per hour (ACH) value used for sizing an air purifier varies from 5 for a room air purifier to higher values for air purifiers for industrial use and the CADR/CFM is not the only parameter used to measure the efficiency of an air purifier . The particulate capturing efficiency is also very important .

Nowadays with advancement in technology air purifiers don't require a big large fan to achieve a 99% efficiency . I went through the specs of the Clair air purifier which the OP is considering .Though is looks small the filter more than makes up for what it lacks in size .


----------



## Oso954

Actually 2 ACH is adequate for the lightest levels of contamination and you go up to about 25 for an operating room.

I don't care how efficient someone claims their filter is, if the fan doesn't push the air thru the filter, it does not clean it. 

That unit just is not moving a substantial quantity of air on 4 watts.

I was did not see a CADR published for the Clair Unit.

Did you ?


----------



## Geraldspeaks

Oso954 said:


> Actually 2 ACH is adequate for the lightest levels of contamination and you go up to about 25 for an operating room.
> 
> I don't care how efficient someone claims their filter is, if the fan doesn't push the air thru the filter, it does not clean it.
> 
> That unit just is not moving a substantial quantity of air on 4 watts.
> 
> I was did not see a CADR published for the Clair Unit.
> 
> Did you ?


If you take the case of a room with zero ventilation and stagnant air then maybe the performance of a small unit won't be upto par due to lack of air circulation inside the room but most of us live in homes with adequate ventilation and when there is adequate air circulation a small room air purifier with a 4 watt rating can do the job as efficiently as a big noisy room air purifier.:thumbup:


----------



## beenthere

flipflop said:


> Since we just moved to a new apartment not far away from highway, I have the dusty feelings under my feet in every morning I walk out to the balcony. However, most of the time, we close doors so I think it's not that serious then my sister started to have rhinorrhea.
> 
> So I purchased Clair air purifier(www.go-clair.com). This BF2025 claimed to be account for only 4W per hour, which means even I let it flow 24/7, it just costs us more than $1 monthly. That's the huge save for a big worry.
> 
> But is it good to have air purifier on 24/7? Is it for green house or energy waste?


The ones I saw on that site, are good for a single room only. If the outside air is causing your sisters health problems. Then you would need one of them in every room, to be effective.

No harm in running them 24/7/365.


----------



## Oso954

> but most of us live in homes with adequate ventilation and when there is adequate air circulation a small room air purifier with a 4 watt rating can do the job as efficiently as a big noisy room air purifier.


While ventilation stirs or mixes the air, it does nothing to push the contaminated air thru the purifier filter. If it did, you could just set filters around the house and not worry about the fan unit,

Most home HVAC systems are great at recycling contaminates, as a lot of people do not change the filters, clean ducts, etc on a regular basis.


----------



## PD_Lape

If you already have a proper ventilation system in place then an air purifier that small would barely make a difference. But for me, I'd rather have it run 24/7 than not especially with your sister's heath issues. I do agree with them getting one for each room.


----------



## flipflop

beenthere said:


> The ones I saw on that site, are good for a single room only. If the outside air is causing your sisters health problems. Then you would need one of them in every room, to be effective.
> 
> No harm in running them 24/7/365.





PD_Lape said:


> If you already have a proper ventilation system in place then an air purifier that small would barely make a difference. But for me, I'd rather have it run 24/7 than not especially with your sister's heath issues. I do agree with them getting one for each room.



Thank you. The site has campaign and free shipping now so I did purchase 2 units. They're lovely and very easy to replace filters. I just order the TD1866 (http://go-clair.com/products/clair-td1866-white) for the living room use.

You are also right about outdoor problem. My sister went to doctor last weekend and is diagnosed with asthma symptom. It's not that severe yet but even doctor gave us the same advice about having air purifiers. Hope she won't get worse.


----------



## beenthere

Keep us updated on how well hey work for you.


----------



## flipflop

So here comes the Clair air filter after 3 weeks use (before vacuum). 
Fairly to say, I think it doesn't look complicated as those from previous air purifiers I use, but more effective indeed. 

My sister's feeling better at home but now she started to avoid using public transport as it's getting crowded and stuffy in winter. Still runny nose sometimes. 

Let's hope for upcoming spring.


----------



## MaryAguila

We leave our Hamilton Beach air cleaner run all day and night. My husband thinks it helps with his allergies. It is has been a rough season (already) in So Cal.


----------



## yuri

MaryAguila said:


> We leave our Hamilton Beach air cleaner run all day and night. My husband thinks it helps with his allergies. It is has been a rough season (already) in So Cal.



Has he seen an allergy specialist?

I have one and she prescribed me Nasonex and it helps a lot. Need to find out exactly what your allergies are rather than assume you have them.


----------

